# Kettlebells - Personal Experience?



## Matt Stone (Dec 2, 2002)

My best friend back home has turned me on to the idea of working with Pavel Tsatsouline's kettlebell methods...

Does anyone here have any experience with the training?

Thanks in advance.

Gambarimasu.


----------



## yilisifu (Dec 3, 2002)

Hi Matt!  Eric Tiarks of the Omaha Yili School has worked with them.  He came out for a visit a couple of weeks ago and showed me some of their exercises.  Very interesting.....


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 24, 2003)

Rumour has it that Kettlebells will be manufactured by more than one company soon in North America and will be easier to obtian cost wise.

Anyone else hear this?


----------



## Arthur (Jan 24, 2003)

Yeah, I think I heard something about that. That would be nice, because they are ungodly expensive now. I'd really like to get some... iuf only I could go into a store and by them instead of having to pay shipping fees that rivaled the prce of the product.

Hope its soon.

Arthur


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 24, 2003)

Why are they so expensive? On top of that i wonder why no one has made something in North America? I should think it was demand but I'm curious.


----------



## Arthur (Jan 24, 2003)

I think the shipping issue is a big reason. I know if I was thinking into making them... I'd be intimidated by the shipping issue. They just way too much.

When fitness stores start ordering them alongside all the other weights, with large shipments by truck, that issue will go away.

But as a home spun biz it looks daunting.

Arthur


----------



## Roland (Jan 24, 2003)

I myself will get a pair when the become more readily available!
No rush, I can wait!

I have two of Pavel's books and one of his tapes, he mentions the Kettlebells, but they are not used much in what I have.

:wink2:


----------



## Matt Stone (Jan 25, 2003)

The friend of mine that turned me on to Pavel's programs has trained with a "real" k-bell, as well as homemade pipe-handled versions with removable plate weights.  He swears by the homemade versions.  Personally, all I have used are the "real" ones, and I have to say I like them.  But at $90 a pop for the 36 pounders, I doubt I will buy more than one for a very long time...

Gambarimasu.
Power to the People!
:asian:


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jan 25, 2003)

I have seen the website that uses those K-Bells and they remind me a lot of the "sashi" used in "old" style Okinawan dojo.

They are both made of the same thing.....iron and held in a similar way. However, the K-Bells seem to have more intresting workouts.
With "sashi" you mainly practice punching, kicking and blocking and are used basically like tetsugeta (iron clogs) but for your hands. 
They give you a nice "burn" in places you didn't know you had.


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 25, 2003)

Hey Yiliquan1...where did you see the K-bells for that price?

As for myself, I like them but the home made ones just didn't feel the same.


----------



## Erkki (Jan 25, 2003)

Hey Matt, I've got a pair of the homemade KB's as well as Pavel's KB.  I prefer the 'real' KB.  I don't know why, it just feels better to me.  Everyone is different in what works for them so I'd suggest you go ahead and build yourself a KB like Tim has, test it out and see if you like it better than the one I brought up for you to try out.

For the person wondering where to get good kettlebells:
http://www.dragondoor.com


----------



## lhommedieu (Jan 13, 2004)

Recommended by my teacher, Bill Schettino, whose advice is always on the mark:



> -----Forwarded Message-----
> From: kettlebells@cox.net
> Sent: Jan 8, 2004 4:56 PM
> To: estacadanyc@earthlink.net
> ...


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jan 14, 2004)

I found a Canadian manufacturer of kettlebells and right here in Ontario!!!! 

Did a search on Google. {I Love Google} for kettlebells canada found a martial arts supple store that sells them and sent email. They sent me the site for their supplier as they only keep a few in stock at any one time.

http://www.superherostrength.com

Of course the price is still WAY up there BUT its cheaper then shipping and exchange from the US.  Plus, they do lessons!

The only downer thing is the smallest size they have is 35 lbs., but they tell me they are in the process of making 25lb KB's and they'll be ready in about 6 weeks.  The price of course is still extensive though, but I am definitely going to inquire further and see what I can see.

Dot
:asian:


----------



## Agatsu (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi everyone, 

Just letting everyone know that if you are in Montreal and are interested in the Canadian Kettlebells that Kenpogirl mentioned you can get them without shipping.  I sell various weights and always have some availible.


----------

